# Another reason to tip your driver..



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I live in a small town near a large city. The city is where I go to make money, but I do get a FEW pings in my little town.
The same few people.
So, if you're not tipping me, I'll 3 star your sorry self into the corn field.

You need me; I don't need you.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> You need me; I don't need you.


You kind of need eachother....

I gotta agree though; I would definitely tip my driver big for picking me up from the corn field.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> You kind of need eachother....


No, I don't.

Not even kind of.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Do they return the favor with 3 stars? I am all for tips don't get me wrong. But don't let it impact you down the line.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

BikingBob said:


> But don't let it impact you down the line.


True, in small markets.

Here there enough trips now. So lately I've 3*'ing the short trips.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> I'll 3 star your sorry self into the corn field. You need me; I don't need you.


_"I'll trade you a bushel of corn for a ride into town!" _


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Passengers take far fewer rides and it is much easier to figure out what driver low rated you.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> No, I don't.
> 
> Not even kind of.


A business without a customer is not a business at all.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The 3 star unmatch is on Lyft only, and if there are no other available drivers, you'll still get the ping. 

Cutoff to unmatch on Uber is ONE Star.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Passengers take far fewer rides and it is much easier to figure out what driver low rated you.


Is it still true, that most riders don't know that drivers rate them back ? and or if they do, do they even know what it is ? 
And on Lyft with 3*'s , like what are they really going to do ? Same if they do it back to us.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> I live in a small town near a large city. The city is where I go to make money, but I do get a FEW pings in my little town.
> The same few people.
> So, if you're not tipping me, I'll 3 star your sorry self into the corn field.
> 
> You need me; I don't need you.


I thought you have to rate the rider before you can see if they tip, so how do you get around that? And the rider doesn't need you. Plenty more drivers out there. 
I don't understand your tipping culture. It makes no sense at all, its the only country in the world that does it,


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Not on Lyft. You have 24hrs to rate. So it gives pax a chance. Wish uber would follow.

It's simple. You became an American Citizen, you obey it's culture. Just like I would in your Country.


----------

